# Avery 9100 Personal Label Printer Software



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I have the Avery 9100 Personal Label Printer here that I was given, apparently new in the box. However, the box was opened, and there is no software CD included. I've searched the web, sent a query to Avery (so far unanswered), and I still can't find any software to make this little printer work.

Anyone have an idea of a source of this software? I can't believe Avery doesn't have it available for download, it's the only printer I've ever seen that you can't get at least basic drivers from the manufacturer.


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

http://avery.com/us/products/labelprinter/software.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Outstanding!  I scoured the Avery site and searched on everything I could think of, I don't know how I missed this section! 

I'll have to see if they actually work with the printer, but it looks promising! I was worried about compatibility with XP2000 OS, because I don't think I have one of those. 

Just out of curiousity, how did you manage to find that page on their site?


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

I went to Avery site, entered *9100 Personal Label Printer* into the search box and it came up with this page : http://www.avery.com/us/Main?st=SIT...l+Printer&Quick+Search.x=13&Quick+Search.y=22
and went from there.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Strange, I don't know how I managed to miss it.

Now that I have the software, I probably shouldn't have bothered! It's small wonder that I never saw one of these printers in use before, the software sucks! Avery will never become a software force with that junk!  

The printer is back in the box in my closet. I'll keep using my ageng CoStar LabelWriter, and I'll buy one of the Dymo models when this one dies. Anyone want a cheap label printer?


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

John

Are you still using your CoStar labelwriter?

I have used mine for many years and it runs perfectly but recently, I made the mistake of uninstalling it when it started putting consecutive numbers on my labels (over the bar code).

Now, I cannot get it to reinstall and after two days of trying everything I can remember about installing it, it just will not print a label.

I am using Windows XP SP2 and was wondering if you can remember any tricks to get this running again. It is one of those pieces of hardware that you cannot get along without after using it for a while.

I too will get a new Dymo label printer if I cannot get this one going soon.

Thanks


----------

